# Easter Bunny advice needed...



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

My subdivision has an Easter egg hunt and Easter Bunny party in a couple of weeks.

It happens to fall on the weekend that my stbxh has my son. I asked my husband if I could pick up my son for a couple of hours that weekend and take him to this party. 

My husband replied and said that he would like to go with us too.

...hmm...I have been trying to do the 180 thing--not necessarily to "win" my husband back. I am doing this for my own sanity. I have been trying to cut my heartstrings and let go. I barely talk to him. I have to see him every morning when he picks up my son--but,I don't really look at him or talk to him. 

I would obviously prefer to take my son to this event on my own. My son is only 15 months old.--but, I know he will have a BLAST picking up all those eggs! 

...I replied back to my husband and told him that I would rather take my son to this event by myself, but I told him I would think about it a little more.

I know that eventually it is going to be in the best interest of my son if I can learn to go to these things with my ex-husband. However, right now, I am still very hurt by his affair. I really don't want to be around him--at all. I am just trying to protect my heart. I am trying not to think about my husband at all.

But, then, I also need to think about what is best for my son.

Any advice ya'll have to offer would be greatly appreciated. I am not sure what i sthe "right" thing to do.


----------



## alone_not_lonely (Mar 22, 2012)

Is there any particular reason that he wants to go? As in, he used to attend these sorts of things with you before and knows people who he would like to hang out with there? Or is it that he doesn't want to miss out on time with your son? Can this time be made up to him again if that is the reason? Personally, if it is solely due to the social aspect of things, if I were you I would take your son and HAVE A BLAST, without having to worry about catering to your stbx as well. If he just wants to socialise with people, I'm sure he has friends for that. But if it is something he wants to see your son do, I am sure if things are amicable between you, you can organise something similar for the both of you to do with your boy. If there is a chance things could get awkward... probably best to not bring the ex along if you guys can organise something for your son.


----------

